# Computer not turning on



## debis (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi. Since the past couple of days I've been unable to turn on my computer. I've checked with and without UPS, but it just doesn't turn on and the mouse LED keeps blinking.

Actually, this issue started about a month ago when the PC wouldn't turn on at random times. But now it's been a whole 2 days. I'm guessing it's a PSU issue? My PC is nearly a decade old and houses a Phenom II X4 955 and a R7 260X.

If it's the PSU, should I go for a repair? If not, please suggest a new one keeping in mind that I'll be upgrading my PC in a year or so. So it should be good enough to power a mid range graphics card, say, the GTX 1660. And I'll be buying online because I live in a small town and they only have el cheapo PSU's in the local shops. Also, my cabinet is a CM Elite 310, so it should preferably fit in my cabinet coz I don't want to buy a new one at this time.

Edit: My current PSU is a Corsair CX400.

Please help me out. It's urgent. Thank you.


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2019)

No CPU fan spinning, no PSU fan spinning, any LEDs are lit on motherboard?
If only mouse is showing any life, may be it's PSU. But before concluding that, check these

Turn off power, press power button on your cabinet to discharge electricity.
Unplug and replug all the cables, then turn on and see if works.
If that doesn't work. Open the case and clean things if it's dusty. Remove memory and gpu. Clean them, clean their slots, reseat them. Unplug and replug cables. See if it works.
If that doesn't work. Do a bench test. If you don't know how to do it, check out videos in youtube.
If still doesn't work, borrow PSU from someone and check.


----------



## debis (Jul 23, 2019)

nac said:


> No CPU fan spinning, no PSU fan spinning, any LEDs are lit on motherboard?
> If only mouse is showing any life, may be it's PSU. But before concluding that, check these
> 
> Turn off power, press power button on your cabinet to discharge electricity.
> ...


Yeah, nothing inside the case is spinning and no power or HDD LED. 

Anyway, I opened the case, removed memory and GPU, cleaned the slots even though there wasn't much to clean, reseat them, unplugged the 24 pin power cable and replugged. Issue still there. Another thing I forgot to mention is that I've been getting some random "CMOS checksum error" messages during boot up. Could the CMOS battery be the culprit?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2019)

Change the CMOS battery - if the issue still there then most probably the motherboard ( it's bios chip ) is at fault here. May be re-flashing the bios can bring it to life but as the system is too old there's very little hope.


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2019)

Tried starting the system with minimum components? say single RAM without GPU and the HDD with OS.


----------



## debis (Jul 24, 2019)

Okay, first I'll try changing the battery to see if it works. If it doesn't, then I'll try isolating components.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 30, 2019)

Dead CMOS battery can't cause such problems. The system should start up just fine (with incorrect date-time and maybe default BIOS settings) even if the battery is dead.
It looks like your PSU is dead.


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

Tried changing the battery. Didn't boot. I think it's the PSU. Now the question is should I go for a PSU keeping my future build in mind or just get something good enough to run this rig?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 5, 2019)

debis said:


> Tried changing the battery. Didn't boot. I think it's the PSU. Now the question is should I go for a PSU keeping my future build in mind or just get something good enough to run this rig?



Even if you think for future build, a good PSU with 500-550w should do just fine. Corsair CX550 is a nice option but wait for others to recommend more.
I also think that your current PSU is dead, but it would be better to borrow a working PSU from someone and test your system, just to be 100% sure that other components are absolutely working fine.


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Even if you think for future build, a good PSU with 500-550w should do just fine. Corsair CX550 is a nice option but wait for others to recommend more.
> I also think that your current PSU is dead, but it would be better to borrow a working PSU from someone and test your system, just to be 100% sure that other components are absolutely working fine.


The problem is no one I know has A PSU good enough to run my system and its next to impossible to find branded PSU's in the local shops here. So I don't have a choice in that matter. I'll have to take a chance. And I think the CX550 is a good option. It's also in my budget (~5k).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mdcomputers & Vedantcomputers are both in Chandni Chowk so go there directly to buy.


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mdcomputers & Vedantcomputers are both in Chandni Chowk so go there directly to buy.


Mmm.. Chandni chowk is like 1600 kms from where I live


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

debis said:


> Mmm.. Chandni chowk is like 1600 kms from where I live


Chandni Chowk in Kolkata not Delhi.


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Chandni Chowk in Kolkata not Delhi.


My bad. It's still 700 kms though. How about online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

You can order from them(mdcomputers.in vedantcomputers.com),as it is in same state so may be delivery will be faster/you can directly call also for any queries. Other sites are primeabgb(use https as http version may redirect to their sister site selling pre-build pc) & the itdepot.


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

I have never purchased anything but a thermal paste from MD computers. Are they reliable? Do they have replacement policy like Amazon?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

debis said:


> I have never purchased anything but a thermal paste from MD computers. Are they reliable? Do they have replacement policy like Amazon?


They are considered quite reliable(incl vedantcomputers) & since they are in your home state so even better communication over phone(same language,culture etc).
Mdcomputers.in: Cancellation & Refund
www.vedantcomputers.com


----------



## debis (Aug 5, 2019)

Okay. So CX550 good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## debis (Aug 6, 2019)

Well all right. Thanks everybody for your valuable inputs.


----------

